

ShowHN: f/8 and Be There (Hacker Tourist) - peteforde
http://hackertourist.com/?hn

======
peteforde
Aside from there being a surprising amount of tech running behind the scenes
(Shopify, Heroku, Stripe, Pusher, MixPanel, Vimeo and others) this is the
latest step in my attempt to demonstrate how photographers can make a good
living from creative photography.

Yes, photography has been commodified in the era of Instagram and cheap
D-SLRs, but it's frustrating to see people that put real effort into taking
great photos complain about DRM and royalties instead of adapting by learning
to hustle.

